# Rootexplorer vs astro



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Now I know the obvious that astro can't manipulate system files. BUT I am curious if anyone knows as far as a file manager goes and editing SD card contents. Can root explorer do the same things astro can? I need educated answers. Someone who has used both.


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Used to use Astro all the time until I started using Root Explorer for everything. Never went back.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

With Root Explorer there's really no need for any other file manager app. I usually uninstall whatever comes with the ROM to keep things simple.

Sent from my cellular telephone using magic


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

Having used both, I can say that I find Root Explorer far more superior and versatile. Yes, you can edit SD Card contents if that is what you're asking. Also long-clicking on files and going to Properties let's you view permissions and even an MD5 hash (very handy if I'm downloading new ROMs/kernels via phone).


----------



## Br125 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> Now I know the obvious that astro can't manipulate system files. BUT I am curious if anyone knows as far as a file manager goes and editing SD card contents. Can root explorer do the same things astro can? I need educated answers. Someone who has used both.


Yes, root explorer can do everything that astro can do and more. I used astro a lot before because I like the layout, but since the theme changed I have used root explorer exclusively and won't go back.

they both can manipulate file on the sdcard fine, show md5's etc. etc., but of course, root explorer has the advantage of manipulating system files as well.


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

Stopped using astro when they added a task killer lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

Perfect answers thanks guys. You rock. I want to buy the app to support the dev and so I have updates so I just wanted to make sure before I did that. Boo yaaaaaa


----------



## Bretski169 (Jul 26, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Stopped using astro when they added a task killer lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Perfect reason hahaha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I started out with Root Explorer and LOVE it! I've tried Astro before but not a huge fan. Root Explorer FTW!


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow, didn&#39;t even know you could display md5&#39;s with RootExp. That&#39;s awesome!


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use both. Astro, to my knowledge, is the only file explorer that lets you edit contents of zip files without extracting. Very useful for removing unwanted apks from ROMs before flashing. If root explorer or fx (or any other) could do that I would drop Astro permanently. I really don't like the new UI, even with the classic theme, but it has a few features that no other ones do.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Root explorer! You'll never need another file manager. It's just fast,simple, and powerful which is all you need.


----------



## -GR- (Dec 23, 2011)

I love root explorer but I gotta admit I also use ES file manager because of the built in network browsing and ftp access. I personally never used Astro.


----------



## chmcclellan (Jun 17, 2011)

Another voice in the I-dumped-Astro-for-RootExplorer Chorus.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I love ES File Explorer. You can edit sdcard contents as well as mount system as r/w and edit that as well. And i think it has a clean looking layout. Oh and its free


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Root Explorer, and use Total Commander for network file access.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Try out filexpert, it had been my main file manager for a long time now it's free and had a multitude of features. It has root access and even a nice LAN share function with a simple interface for file management on a PC and such. Although with my galaxy nexus the first splash screen in the app has been acting kinda strange and not coming up. Also it has the annoying notification that file expert is running in the background but, it can be closed easily enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I love ES File Explorer. You can edit sdcard contents as well as mount system as r/w and edit that as well. And i think it has a clean looking layout. Oh and its free


I second ES File Explorer. Also, it can sync with your dropbox account so all downloads, uploads, and transfers can easily be done in one app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Root Explorer!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

+1for es explorer

I can see shared folders on my computer through lan.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

+1 to Root Explorer, works awesome!

Also there is Root Browser that's on the market. Does the EXACT same thing as Root Explorer and there is a Lite version on the market thats fully featured minus a small ad on the bottom, the paid version is I think $0.99..

And astro....**shudder**


----------



## ikon8 (Dec 22, 2011)

+1 for ES File Explorer. I used to use Root Explorer but ES has built in network connectivity so I use it exclusively now. If you don't need any network access then Root Explorer is definitely the best.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

Bretski169 said:


> Now I know the obvious that astro can't manipulate system files. BUT I am curious if anyone knows as far as a file manager goes and editing SD card contents. Can root explorer do the same things astro can? I need educated answers. Someone who has used both.


Lol astro sucks, there is no comparison there. The only other file explorer that is close to root explorer and its capabilities is es file explorer, which allows you connect to Dropbox and your home network

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Why not both? Astro does let u edit zip files like transfering apk's to other zip files, that's great for themers. Root explorer has its goodies as well that y I use both


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Used to use both but now exclusively root explorer. It just does everything and more! Best donation ive made to the developer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

Been using root explorer since i first rooted my OG Droid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

